# Season Passes Limited to 29?



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I was having a hard time scheduling another Season Pass yesterday, and it wouldn't save. I deleted an exiting one and tried again, and it worked fine. 

I searched, and the only thing I could find in the Help Center was from last year and the limit was 40.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

I have 28 on one unit and 37 on another....
( I have not added any recently to the 37 )


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

That seems odd. I currently have 52 season passes on my 2-tuner Premiere. Added a new SP a few nights ago. Also running 20.3.1 for reference.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If there is a limit (which I don't believe there is for series 4 units) it's much higher than 40. I currently have 44 on my Elite and have been as high as 80 and haven't had problems creating new SPs.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I have 64 on one box (including Collections, old Guru Guides, and ARWLs) so I'm pretty sure if there's a limit it's not 29.


----------



## MarkRSmith (Oct 31, 2012)

I have 231 on my Premier (and nearly that many on my Series 3......)


----------



## tMcDiddy (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, I have about 220 on my Premier. Things are so much better with the change that made to the Season Pass Manager to do things in the background rather synchronously when you hit OK from the SP manager screen


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

On my TiVo that never gets cleaned out, I have well over 29. 

I have yet to see a limit on season passes. What article are you referring to? Are they maybe talking about wishlists?


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Nope, regular good old Season Passes.

My XL4 (Elite) is hung up on 29.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I was more referring to the link, because I have never seen any mention of a limit on TiVo support documents.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

NotNowChief said:


> Nope, regular good old Season Passes.
> 
> My XL4 (Elite) is hung up on 29.


Well, it's not a limit. My XL4 has 110 season passes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My wife has almost 200 on her TiVo so the limit, if there is one, is much higher then 29


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

105. I just cleaned out a dozen or so a couple weeks ago.

We need a link or it doesn't exist.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm not understanding. 

What link are you referring to? I don't have a link.

All I know is that I can't add more than 29 season passes. 

I can try again tonight and take some screenshots to post...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

NotNowChief said:


> I searched, and the only thing I could find in the Help Center was from last year and the limit was 40.


This is the link I am talking about. Where in the help center does it show a limit of 40?


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

I have 143 SPs. Added a couple more this weekend, no problem.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

NotNowChief said:


> I'm not understanding.
> 
> What link are you referring to? I don't have a link.
> 
> ...



He's asking for a link to whatever it is you read in the Help Center that said the limit was 40.


----------



## smithken31100 (Mar 5, 2003)

NotNowChief said:


> I was having a hard time scheduling another Season Pass yesterday, and it wouldn't save. I deleted an exiting one and tried again, and it worked fine.
> 
> I searched, and the only thing I could find in the Help Center was from last year and the limit was 40.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


How are you setting the keep until option? I remember reading several years ago that if you use "Keep until I delete" it can cause all sorts of strange behavior.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Using KUID has never caused all kinds of strange behaviors. Any issues that it has caused are because many people have a difficult time comprehending the basic logic of KUID.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

105 on my XL4, too, although I started by transferring about half of those from my TiVoHD. There were more, but I cancelled a few. Many didn't transfer because they didn't show up in the schedule, as I recall.

I had maybe 120 on my TiVoHD before I did a purge of cancelled shows


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL OK I wasn't sure. I was having a senior moment.

This was the thread I was talking about:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=493023

Yes, I know this is a short thread, and was never resolved, but its the best I had to go on. As the OP stated in that thread, perhaps I was trying something that was too far ahead, but that wasn't the case. I tried adding SP's for shows that are on today, and for some really weird reason, I can't get past 29.

No, I do not have it set to keep all episodes of everything. I'm not like THAT GUY in the elusive and infamous TCF 9 year long thread. The box is currently at 30% capacity.

I'm telling you, this is SO weird.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Have you tried KMTTG or TiVo.com to create the season pass?


----------



## smithken31100 (Mar 5, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Using KUID has never caused all kinds of strange behaviors. Any issues that it has caused are because many people have a difficult time comprehending the basic logic of KUID.


The "all kinds of strange behaviors" remark was from memory of posts from 6 or 7 years ago. I have done some searching and found what I was referring to. My understanding is that KUID will reserve disk space for a program as soon as that program appears in the guide. Is it possible that if the OP has their season passes set to KUID that so much disk space is being reserved that no other season passes can be entered?


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never experienced KUID having an impact on having / creating a season pass. KUID does have a direct impact on the To Do list though. As your TiVo fills near capacity your To Do list will get shorter - starting from the furthest out dates. When capacity is reached your To Do list will be empty, but Season Passes will still be intact.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you tried a reboot? Your process to resolve does not indicate that you have, and it is the one really simple thing that time and again can fix/address minor issues.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I can submit from TiVo.com, but I don't get the confimation e-mail that it saved to the box. I get the e-mail that says it was submitted, but it won't save.

The saga continues.


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

Tried using one of the mobile device apps to see if they work or give a useful message?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

smithken31100 said:


> The "all kinds of strange behaviors" remark was from memory of posts from 6 or 7 years ago. I have done some searching and found what I was referring to. My understanding is that KUID will reserve disk space for a program as soon as that program appears in the guide.


And that falls under the category of not understanding the logic of KUID



> Is it possible that if the OP has their season passes set to KUID that so much disk space is being reserved that no other season passes can be entered?


If it did happen it would be another glitch rather than how it works.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Actually, KUID can have an affect on the scheduler since it determines if there will be enough non-KUID space for a recording before it schedules it. It adds the space already in KUID recordings to the space it thinks will be tied up in KUID recordings made prior it the recording it is trying to schedule.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> Actually, KUID can have an affect on the scheduler since it determines if there will be enough non-KUID space for a recording before it schedules it. It adds the space already in KUID recordings to the space it thinks will be tied up in KUID recordings made prior it the recording it is trying to schedule.


What does this have to do with anything other than being more that falls under the category of not understanding the logic of KUID?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> What does this have to do with anything other than being more that falls under the category of not understanding the logic of KUID?


I've been away from TiVo-community for a few years; have folks finally figured out a correct explanation for KUID?

There have been lots of explanations of KUID over the years that I've seen, all of them, including mine, have had counter-examples presented for them (perhaps because they were attempting to explain a moving target - I'm pretty sure TiVo changed behavior early on.)

What is the logic of KUID now?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

All I've been saying is that KUID doesn't cause strange behaviors. It causes behaviors that users don't understand because they don't understand why KUID does what it does.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> What does this have to do with anything other than being more that falls under the category of not understanding the logic of KUID?


I understand the logic of KUID. While it does not actually allocate the space for future KUID recordings ahead of time, the scheduler *does* include that space in it's decisions.

I should have gone on to say that possibly there is a bug in the SP logic wherein when it attempts to do the initial scheduling and cannot schedule *any* recordings due to calculated available space problems, rather than giving you a choice to cancel some scheduled recordings (which its what it does when it cannot schedule _*some*_ of the episodes), it simply does not create the SP.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> I understand the logic of KUID.


It may also help to understand that the OP has already stated that KUID is not the problem.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> It may also help to understand that the OP has already stated that KUID is not the problem.


I was simply addressing the general issue of KUID space and scheduling and brainstorming the OP's issue. I've used KUID since I acquired my first TiVo and really haven't noticed any change in the logic. I'm mostly on your side in this argument. I've never seen KUID cause the problems that some people attribute to it.

Be that as it may, I fear the only explanation of what is happening to the OP is that his XL4 has a partially farbled SP database.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, KUID is most definitely NOT the problem here, nor the HDCP handshake, nor the MoCA, nor the FiOS, nor the CIA, the NSA, the FBI.

I would be willing to bet that if this was a problem with one of my TiVo HD's and posted in the Series 3 forum, there would be a thread full of people blaming a capacitor on the power supply.

Thanks for the ongoing suggestions, I am going to try just leaving it unplugged for a little while over the weekend and starting it up again. I am at a loss over what to do here.

This is just plain weird.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

C&DE may be only drastic option left to *perhaps* fix it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

moyekj said:


> C&DE may be only drastic option left to *perhaps* fix it.


Theoretically, a KS57 or 58 might help, but I've never heard of any instance of it actually working.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> Be that as it may, I fear the only explanation of what is happening to the OP is that his XL4 has a partially farbled SP database.


That'd be my guess. If it my my TiVo that was screwed up like that I'd bite the bullet delete all the SPs and then try a 'Clear program information & To Do List'

Once that finished I'd try adding back the SPs. (Annoyingly this is summer any many of them may not be in the guide to add back)

But losing all my thumbs data and having to readd every SP is a significant pain. (But not quite as bad as a clear & delete everything where I'd lose my recordings)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> That'd be my guess. If it my my TiVo that was screwed up like that I'd bite the bullet delete all the SPs and then try a 'Clear program information & To Do List'
> 
> Once that finished I'd try adding back the SPs. (Annoyingly this is summer any many of them may not be in the guide to add back)
> 
> But losing all my thumbs data and having to readd every SP is a significant pain. (But not quite as bad as a clear & delete everything where I'd lose my recordings)


Since it is a Premiere, he should be able to use kmttg to backup and restore his SP's. Thumbs are a different matter of course (I personally don't care about thumb ratings since I have suggestions turned off. I have a hard enough time keeping up with the stuff I explicitly record).


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> Since it is a Premiere, he should be able to use kmttg to backup and restore his SP's. Thumbs are a different matter of course (I personally don't care about thumb ratings since I have suggestions turned off. I have a hard enough time keeping up with the stuff I explicitly record).


True, although I'd be a little concerned about restoring SPs when the suspected problem is a mangled SP database.

There's a risk it might be mangled due to some bad metadata that could survive export and restore (But I admit that's not an informed concern; I don't know what type of sanity checking the SP backup/restore process has).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> True, although I'd be a little concerned about restoring SPs when the suspected problem is a mangled SP database.
> 
> There's a risk it might be mangled due to some bad metadata that could survive export and restore (But I admit that's not an informed concern; I don't know what type of sanity checking the SP backup/restore process has).


Anything is possible, but if it were me, I would try anything to maintain as much as I could. I would probably even try just backing up and restoring the SP's to see if that had any affect.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd also try a kmttg backup of SPs with a C&DE then an SP restore, should fix it if a reboot doesn't.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

slowbiscuit said:


> I'd also try a kmttg backup of SPs with a C&DE then an SP restore, should fix it if a reboot doesn't.


I'd definitely try wipe/restore the SPs and guide data before doing a full clear & delete everything.

(You might need to escalate to that; but I wouldn't blow away all my recordings as the 2nd thing to try -- it'd be a final resort.)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, that would be terrible! I have over 120 on one Premiere and about 90 on the other.

Even when I had my Series 2 Tivos I had way more than 29 SPs. 

Strange. I hope they fix that.


----------

